
Supreme Court allows President Trump's travel ban to go fully into effect - mudil
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/04/supreme-court-allows-president-trumps-travel-ban-to-go-fully-into-effect.html
======
mindcrime
This feels like the beginning of the end, doesn't it? You can almost feel the
pendulum slowing down, pausing, and starting to swing in a different
direction. Like we're passing into a whole new era...

------
romwell
So for people asking just how much damage Trump's presidency could do - this
is just the beginning. This is just a matter-of-fact done-deal with the
Supreme Court in the pocket.

My sincere apologies to people affected by the ban.

------
djroomba
7-2 was more surprising than I thought. Its sad the dissenters didnt write
anything.

